# What breed are my extras?



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

Ten extra chicks were shipped with my babies because it was so cold. I know they are probably roosters, but does anyone know what breed they could be???


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They look like my rhode island reds did at that age so rir is my guess.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 12, 2013)

Look like rhode island reds to me too


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Production Reds, the hatcheries like to send the cheaper males as heat not a heritage breed like a real RIR.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

You never know though, they might have accidentally put a pullet in there! You can always hope, right?


----------



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

Have fun I'm pretty sure it's a RIRS!!


----------

